# vin codes,I just found a 67 lemans



## dunegoon (Jun 16, 2010)

while searching CL last week" lookin for a comuter" i found a 67 lemans, sent pic to wife and she said buy it .. I know right ? somethinsup?. anyway.... fender says 400, has center consol, steering column is right for consol, air cond, clock, tabs say 1994 its been sittin awhile. drug it home, put some fluids in it, and dang it started . all of interior has been torn out, all needs to be replaced. need a pass side front floor pan, and patch the rest. lots of suface rust inside but seems to be coming off easy. body seems solid, its had work before ! thinkin PHO GTO..idk wadda u think should I keep it a Lemans? ok enuf of that what i really started out lookin for was vin code info can anyone tell me where to go to decifer code? thanks for any help


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here you go:

1967 VIN and Data Plate codes:
1967 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com

Have fun!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Um, we're gonna need pics sir......


----------



## dunegoon (Jun 16, 2010)

*ok soon!!*

hopefully im better at fixin pontiacs than workin computers!!!


----------



## DavidMH47 (Dec 30, 2012)

Good luck, I bought a 1967 GTO off a guy from Lake Stevens last month. I live just north of Olympia.


----------



## dunegoon (Jun 16, 2010)

can anyone help with some codes? heads have a date code of 1037. and it looks like 16 above center exh ports, the 1 is very worn so im kinda guessin its a 16. are #16 heads good? back by distributer the date says c3198 so march 19th 68 rite? to bad cuz car is 67. but under that # is a #86138 what is this #..now on to eng. code 093737 and a wt under that? k i know one of you is a wizzard at this so thanks in advance!!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Head code should be one letter followed by 3 numbers. It could be I037, which would be September 3, 1967, but I thought they skipped the letter "I" for casting codes. If they are #16 heads with a cast date of I037, those are 1968 small-chamber heads, usually found on the higher compression engines. They are desirable heads.

The block casting date should also be one letter, followed by 3 numbers. Your code (C3198) has one too many digits. Maybe post pics so we can help.

The engine code is actually the two-letter (WT) stamp. If the date codes verify that you have a 1968 block, that WT code with the 16 heads is 360HP 400 combo (for manual transmission applications). 

Pontiac started stamping blocks with the last 6 digits of the vehicle VIN in 67/68. The 6 digit number above the WT (093737) is the last 6 digits of the vehicle VIN in which this engine was installed.

I have no idea what the "86138" means. There should be a block casting number in that same area. If this is a 68 400/360HP block, the casting number should be 9790071.

Pics would help.

Did you order the PHS document package for this car? That would tell you what it originally came with.

Also, there is a lot of great info here: Wallace Racing-Drag Racing Pontiac powered Firebirds,Trans Ams and Dragsters

Congrats on the new car!


----------



## dunegoon (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks and thanks again... its gunna be a project!!! and $ we will never get back,. lots of it ..good thing im a gm fan, and love this body style. maybe some day this lemans will thank me for pulling it out of the woods and breathin life into it again! :cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

that car has already thanked you for pullin it out!!!!! nice find and good luck with the build


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Get'er safe for the road and drive it as you fix it.I Park next to hundreds of GTO's at the show's rarely do i run into another nice Tempest/LeMans, and with the 400, and usual brake upgrades it will be stock GTO+ by the time your done. It don't have to be "242" to be cool...:cool


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like you've found a pretty cool car....a '67 Lemans with what appears to be a '68 GTO engine. I'd keep it a Lemans. Clones are not GTO's or LeMans's....they have no real identity. A Lemans is a nice respectable car, rarely seen, and getting more scarce by the day. Get it running/driving, and you'll have quite a "sleeper".


----------

